# The official Pokemon egg swap thread.



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2014)

We don't have a trading center for eggs, so I though it would be fun to create one! ^^ Hope you enjoy! 


*Rules* 
Please do not put any of the following Pokemon inside eggs, then trade them, it ruins the fun for others, and worst of all it's quite trolly. 



Spoiler: Do NOT put in eggs



Basculin
Bidoof
Caterpie
Combee
Fletchling
Lillipup
Luvdisc
Pidove
Patrat
Purloin
Pidgy
Rattata
Starly
Wurmple
Weedle
Zubat

(Anyone else? Let me know and I'll add em!)



I think it would be fun, to keep it anonymous what's in the egg, so Do NOT tell us what's in the egg. (I know that sounds a little funny but just trying, to be creative. )










​


----------



## CR33P (Jun 29, 2014)

omg y do u hate Magikarp
Caterpie
Feebas
Lillipup
Pidgy
Wurmple
Weedle
Rattata
Pidove
Patrat
Combee
Basculin
Purloin
Starly
Bidoof

racist


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 29, 2014)

wtf y ban magikarp n bidoof they are da best pokemen how could u

I like this idea. It's just too bad that I play very little Pokemon now.
Why'd they remove this from the games anyway? The roulette trade option was great.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> wtf y ban magikarp n bidoof they are da best pokemen how could u
> 
> I like this idea. It's just too bad that I play very little Pokemon now.
> Why'd they remove this from the games anyway? The roulette trade option was great.



I agree, ^^ it's why I thought this up


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2014)

Feebas is actually a pretty cool pokemon, idk why it's on the "do not trade" list.

More pokemon like ratatta and zubat(basically annoying and useless) should be on the list

Oh ratatta is there. Maybe sort the list in alphabetical order or dex order so it's easier to read


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Feebas is actually a pretty cool pokemon, idk why it's on the "do not trade" list.
> 
> More pokemon like ratatta and zubat(basically annoying and useless) should be on the list
> 
> Oh ratatta is there. Maybe sort the list in alphabetical order or dex order so it's easier to read



I am lazy =3= but eh I guess so!


----------



## Jawile (Jun 29, 2014)

You left Fletchling, Scatterbug, and Luvdisc out of the list.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Actually, nevermind. I don't want to trade for the time being.


----------



## Cory (Jun 29, 2014)

This is discrimination. I reported this.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jawile said:


> You left Fletchling, Scatterbug, and Luvdisc out of the list.



This. Replace Magikarp with these three, as Flop would say with Magikarp, "Just wait until Level 20."


----------



## Murray (Jun 29, 2014)

yea feebas is actually a really cool pokemon and is pretty hard to catch yourself.

Overall i think there should be no ban list so it's more exciting!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 29, 2014)

Dude Feebas is awesome. You just have to wait a little while for the magic to happen. D:​


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 30, 2014)

Murray said:


> yea feebas is actually a really cool pokemon and is pretty hard to catch yourself.
> 
> Overall i think there should be no ban list so it's more exciting!



Do you even know how many Cateripie would be going around  I removed feebas. I am updating the list

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> This. Replace Magikarp with these three, as Flop would say with Magikarp, "Just wait until Level 20."


Your right

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways I feel like trading ^^


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 30, 2014)

Why no Scatterbugs? You can get different Vivillon patterns from them and that's great c:


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 30, 2014)

MayorSaki said:


> Why no Scatterbugs? You can get different Vivillon patterns from them and that's great c:



Not if they evolve In your game c:


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Not if they evolve In your game c:



I've gotten tons of scatterbug eggs and they have always evolved into different patterns. In your game Scatterbugs will always evolve into your native even if you would breed with non-native pattern, but if you receive an egg that someone else have breeded, you will get their native pattern ^^ Idk, but it really would help people who collect Vivillons to get more patterns.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 30, 2014)

MayorSaki said:


> I've gotten tons of scatterbug eggs and they have always evolved into different patterns. In your game Scatterbugs will always evolve into your native even if you would breed with non-native pattern, but if you receive an egg that someone else have breeded, you will get their native pattern ^^ Idk, but it really would help people who collect Vivillons to get more patterns.



Well :3 Lots of peopled ins sactterbugs annoying, ><; I am going on what more people feel..

Anyways can we please swap eggs now I have 3 ;;


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 30, 2014)

Stop hating on what she put in the ban list. I agree with her on some. Bidoof is easy to catch and so is luvdisc. Can we just trade already??

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think Woobat should be in the ban list. The only thing I use it for is fly x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fletchling no!!!!


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 30, 2014)

why is bidoof on the ban list? that's mean, i know someone whose favorite pokemon is bidoof.


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 30, 2014)

Gosh, quit complaining everyone. I think Lucky got the poit.

Whenever Lucky makes a thread trying to help people always criticize hergrammar or complain. Can you just stop because I'm sure she gets the point and having 2 pages of disagreement on a thread of which she was trying to help is probaby very disheartening.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds fun.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 30, 2014)

I think bidoof is on the ban list because ANYONE can catch him. So easy to catch. She put them in ban list for a reason. I need to get eggs though. Im not good at hatching xd


----------



## Dr J (Jul 1, 2014)

I've got two boxes worth of eggs I can trade.. gastlie, eevee, fennekin, and a few I don't remember what is in them[I also don't remember which egg contains which pokemon anymore, so its a totally mystery egg from me.. mind you.. the ultra ball eggs are all eevees].


----------



## CR33P (Jul 1, 2014)

are bad eggs valid for trade?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 1, 2014)

Personally I think scatterbug should be allowed, it's fun for collectors to try and add to their collection, I keep the scatterbugs I get from wonder trade for that reason. You don't have to just a suggestion


----------



## Cress (Jul 1, 2014)

*PEOPLE CAN WE JUST TRADE ALREADY?!?!?!?!
If you don't like the ban list, how about making a personal ban list for yourself?*​
I have a few leftover eggs I'm fine with giving away, some are 5-6 IV's.​
- - - Post Merge - - -



creepysheepy said:


> are bad eggs valid for trade?



Uh... no.


----------



## Dr J (Jul 1, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> are bad eggs valid for trade?



Please don't be doing that to people. That's just cruel.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 1, 2014)

Idk what I should breed. My 3DS Friend Code: 2380-4142-9693 Mii name is Charmy. Pm me if ur gonna add me.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm sad Scatterbug's on the list since I love getting different patterns. But cool list otherwise!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Gosh, quit complaining everyone. I think Lucky got the poit.
> 
> Whenever Lucky makes a thread trying to help people always criticize hergrammar or complain. Can you just stop because I'm sure she gets the point and having 2 pages of disagreement on a thread of which she was trying to help is probaby very disheartening.


This ^ is true..I can trade if you want


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 2, 2014)

I made eggs .


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> are bad eggs valid for trade?



You are one I the biggest trolls I have seen. I am going to pm you :/ And I am blacklisting you, from this thread! It's to risky since you threated to use bad eggs

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> I made eggs .



 yay ok!


----------



## cIementine (Jul 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> You are one I the biggest trolls I have seen. I am going to pm you :/ And I am blacklisting you, from this thread! It's to risky since you threated to use bad eggs








I'm so sorry I just had to


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 2, 2014)

Um avalon? Whats the ironing thingy for. My sister is playing kingdom hearts...


- - - Post Merge - - -

Add meh???


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Um avalon? Whats the ironing thingy for. My sister is playing kingdom hearts...
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Ok! ^^


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 2, 2014)

Im on pokemon X right now. Whats your mii name???


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2014)

I can't find my game..case..my x is in it..


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 2, 2014)

Currently leveling up my sweet Emolgie.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god luckypinch... Thats bad. You should try looking where you last or usually keep it.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Currently leveling up my sweet Emolgie.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh god luckypinch... Thats bad. You should try looking where you last or usually keep it.


My mom put them on top of the fridge, but were in a hurricane warning..  I live nc. Anyways I am going to eat some were..it's my brothers bday. (The hurricane should be here later tonight..) so yeah if the power does not go out, and your online I can trade


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

Ready to trade


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

Boop


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 3, 2014)

Noo Luvdisc is God


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> Noo Luvdisc is God



Do you wanna swap eggs ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> Noo Luvdisc is God



Yus lucdisc is week xD


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 3, 2014)

Yus I have tons though I forget what's in most of them

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still awesome though xD


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok I added you jake xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey Lucky, can you please take scatterbugs of the list?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Hey Lucky, can you please take scatterbugs of the list?



Just take off the Banlist entirely, matter of fact.

I guess I can trade eggs with someone...


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Hey Lucky, can you please take scatterbugs of the list?



But it's so common D: But I mean sure...just don't keep breeding and breeding them pls

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> Just take off the Banlist entirely, matter of fact.
> 
> I guess I can trade eggs with someone...



So we can get fledglings rattata and bidofs? No ty


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> But it's so common D: But I mean sure...just don't keep breeding and breeding them pls



I won't, it's just good for collectors like me.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Just take off the Banlist entirely, matter of fact.
> 
> I guess I can trade eggs with someone...


Wanna trade with me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> I won't, it's just good for collectors like me.



Ok..


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> But it's so common D: But I mean sure...just don't keep breeding and breeding them pls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Well then just specify with your request which ones you don't want. Simple.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Well then just specify with your request which ones you don't want. Simple.



:/ FireNinja, It's random...x/ Your not supposed to know what's in the egg..so...x/ Yeah that's why theirs a ban list..


----------



## toastia (Jul 3, 2014)

uh, you cant get rattata in x, so its a good idea to have it


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 3, 2014)

One sec going onlineee


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> :/ FireNinja, It's random...x/ Your not supposed to know what's in the egg..so...x/ Yeah that's why theirs a ban list..


There's 718 Pok?mon, I don't think asking to eliminate 20 of them will take the randomness out of it.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> One sec going onlineee



Did you add me back? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> There's 718 Pok?mon, I don't think asking to eliminate 20 of them will take the randomness out of it.



I know but why does it even matter to you?  Sorry if I am sounding rude


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 3, 2014)

Yepp, what's your Ign? Mine's Thomas


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> Yepp, what's your Ign? Mine's Thomas



Mercedes


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 3, 2014)

Armigurd my egg has Pokerus


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Did you add me back?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I don't like the fact that some of these Pok?mon can be turned into battle-viable Pok?mon, and yet they are still banned. I still want a chance to get those Pok?mon, and that's why I'm asking for this banlist to be lifted.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Fletchlings are useful cause they turn into fletchinders and then talonflames which have the ability to hatch eggs faster, it cuts down the steps needed to hatch in half.

Okay I'm ready to trade. Btw luckypinch I am not on the computer after 10:00 because of a stupid rule my mom made but I am on pokemon X until I have to give my sister my 3Ds and go to sleep.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't like the fact that some of these Pok?mon can be turned into battle-viable Pok?mon, and yet they are still banned. I still want a chance to get those Pok?mon, and that's why I'm asking for this banlist to be lifted.



I mean.. Does everyone feel this way?

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> Fletchlings are useful cause they turn into fletchinders and then talonflames which have the ability to hatch eggs faster, it cuts down the steps needed to hatch in half.
> 
> Okay I'm ready to trade. Btw luckypinch I am not on the computer after 10:00 because of a stupid rule my mom made but I am on pokemon X until I have to give my sister my 3Ds and go to sleep.



Ok ready to trade with you :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> Armigurd my egg has Pokerus



 Really? Cool


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I mean.. Does everyone feel this way?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




I do.. Ready to trade with who? Did you add me?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I mean.. Does everyone feel this way?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Given the amount of complaints I've seen, I wouldn't say everyone, but a very significant number of people are with me.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I do.. Ready to trade with who? Did you add me?



You adding now ^^ I can take fletling off the list if you want!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg luckypinch I have a fennekin named Mercedes!!! Wanna have it too?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

Btw my ign is mercedes

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> Okay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg luckypinch I have a fennekin named Mercedes!!! Wanna have it too?



Fennekin? you mean Squirtle? I have 6 fennekins named Mercedes xD


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Rotfl My bad XD


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't see you *~*

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> Rotfl My bad XD



It's cool ^^ I don't see your trainer c=


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Im getting on.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Since it may have gotten buried in the discussion I had: I'm willing to trade eggs with anyone.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Okay Ill add you fireninja


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Since it may have gotten buried in the discussion I had: I'm willing to trade eggs with anyone.



Do you still have me added? :3


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Do you still have me added? :3



I don't think so, but I can quickly add you back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EBWOP: Gotta go! I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Time for me to hatch eggs  (I only hatch the ones I don't wanna trade)


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Time for me to hatch eggs  (I only hatch the ones I don't wanna trade)



Ok ^^ Let me know what was in the egg I traded u I will do the same!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

K lol first I have to find it, buried among my egg box... Oops.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> K lol first I have to find it, buried among my egg box... Oops.


Cx Good luck!!!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow..  That was easier than I thought. The first egg I clicked was the one.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Wow..  That was easier than I thought. The first egg I clicked was the one.



Lol C: hatching yours and Jakes now


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Kay! I think I might know which one I gave you... If it is that one, sorry! Its not a bad egg though.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

@Jake thanks for the Tepig omg ;0;

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> Kay! I think I might know which one I gave you... If it is that one, sorry! Its not a bad egg though.



It's in an ultra ball c: It's not hatching lol I have my flame body guy and a bike and it says not close to hacking lolol


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Some take longer to hatch than others.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Making  a team of Eeveelutions!!!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank u the Eevee c: it's male doh sadly :3


----------



## toastia (Jul 3, 2014)

I think Eeveelutions are the cutest, most overrated team of evilutions ever.
Does anybody use Instacheck?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 3, 2014)

Prin said:


> I think Eeveelutions are the cutest, most overrated team of evilutions ever.
> Does anybody use Instacheck?



???


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh you got the eevee. I thought you got the Riolu egg.

I think the females are hard to come by and thanks for the tepig 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol prin buy a shiny fennekin.


----------



## toastia (Jul 3, 2014)

NOPE. I NEED THE RIGHTS TO SAY I HARD EARNED IT.
Instacheck tells you if an egg is goign to be shiny when you hatch it or not.
ok 1 in every 28 fennekins are female for me so i hope i get lucky


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Than prepare yourself for sore thumbs and bloodshot eyes and dizzyness.


----------



## toastia (Jul 3, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Than prepare yourself for sore thumbs and bloodshot eyes and dizzyness.


I'm prepared.
I've lasted 188 eggs, I could last a bit longer.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

I got a female fennekin on my first try but I sent it for wonder trade since I dont breed for shinies.


----------



## toastia (Jul 3, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I got a female fennekin on my first try but I sent it for wonder trade since I dont breed for shinies.


I guess it varies.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Luckypinch I can get an egg whenever.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 3, 2014)

Not many people eggie trading


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 3, 2014)

I'll be breeding some of my pokemon on Sunday so I can do some egg swapping then. I'll try and muddle all the eggs up in the pc so it is more random what I'll give someone! (I'll add FCs on Sunday too)

I won't be breeding any of the banned pokemon so don't worry!


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

So have any egg trades happened here yet? Anyways I have a few eggs and I'll list them in spoilers if you want to know them.


Spoiler: These are just probably, not 100% sure



2 Eevee
4 Ralts
3 Mareep
1 Scatterbug (I know it's banned but I'll put it here if you request for it.)


So is anybody ready to trade?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So have any egg trades happened here yet? Anyways I have a few eggs and I'll list them in spoilers if you want to know them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These are just probably, not 100% sure
> ...



Do you know what Vivilion pattern the scatterbug is.


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Do you know what Vivilion pattern the scatterbug is.



High Plains. Nothing Exciting.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> High Plains. Nothing Exciting.



Can we trade? Anything you want in particular or just random?


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Can we trade? Anything you want in particular or just random?



For the Scatterbug? OK. Random as long as it's not on the ban list.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And no bad eggs. -_-


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> For the Scatterbug? OK. Random as long as it's not on the ban list.



I've added you, let me know when we can trade


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I've added you, let me know when we can trade



I'm ready right now. Just saying that I've never traded online in X and Y, so I might be a little confused.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm ready right now. Just saying that I've never traded online in X and Y, so I might be a little confused.



Ok, what's your in game name? I will find you then ask you to trade. My in game name is Ellie


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Ok, what's your in game name? I will find you then ask you to trade. My in game name is Ellie



Zachary


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm asking you now


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for trading!


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Thanks for trading!



Thank you too


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyone want to trade? I have an egg ready!


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Anyone want to trade? I have an egg ready!



I'm fine with trading some more! Random trading or do you want a request?


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2014)

Random please! I added you.


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry! Did you want to do another trade?


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2014)

Um, sure! I have a few more eggs.


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

I only have 2 more eggs unless you want the same Pok?mon twice.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm okay with two more eggs. Thanks for thee eggs!


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Turtwig! Thank you! I probably need to get more interesting Pok?mon to trade...


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2014)

I might of given you the same Pok?mon twice. Sorry if I did! Thanks for the Mareep, Ralts and Eevee!


----------



## Bui (Jul 6, 2014)

This sounds fun! I'll probably start doing this once I finally manage to hatch a shiny Fennekin.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 6, 2014)

This should be stickyed


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I might of given you the same Pok?mon twice. Sorry if I did! Thanks for the Mareep, Ralts and Eevee!



No, they were Tympole, Turtwig, and Castform. I'll make a few eggs of one Pok?mon that might be interesting...


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> High Plains. Nothing Exciting.



can i trade you a polar scatterbug for it?


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

pillow bunny said:


> can i trade you a polar scatterbug for it?



I'll be offline for a while, but I'll make another one since I traded the first one.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 6, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> I'll be breeding some of my pokemon on Sunday so I can do some egg swapping then. I'll try and muddle all the eggs up in the pc so it is more random what I'll give someone! (I'll add FCs on Sunday too)
> 
> I won't be breeding any of the banned pokemon so don't worry!



Ah, I forgot about this, sorry! (Been busy with my wonderlocke on Y) I have a lot of spare time this week so I'll try to do some breeding this week...


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> No, they were Tympole, Turtwig, and Castform. I'll make a few eggs of one Pok?mon that might be interesting...



Okay, good! Thought I gave you two Turtwigs, lol.


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

My more interesting Pok?mon have been made! My hint is that it takes almost double the time to hatch compared to the average time. They already have some steps on them, so that'll hopefully help.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> can i trade you a polar scatterbug for it?



Back online! Ready to trade?


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello? Anybody here?


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2014)

So is this dead now?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 9, 2014)

My 3ds is broke..


----------

